# I think my chicken is malting..?



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a Polish Hen that I named "Kura" ( polish name for hen) and she is about 1 year old. I got her when she was a pullet. She started laying eggs in December 2012. I had done some research on Kura and found that they are NOT cold hearty (and I live in a cold climate for the winter) and they can lay anywhere from 2-4 eggs a week. Well after my research I have spoiled her giving her a cozy warm spot in my barn. Thru the wintered I babied her and fed her warm oatmeal and fresh blueberries that I had picked the summer before, or warmed apple slices/shavings mixed in with cooked rice and warm strawberries, and along with regular chicken feed. She became so fasinating to me and my family. We pick her up and hold her everytime we go in the barn. Well, I have to tell you...since she started laying eggs, she lays an egg everday!!! WOW! The farmer where I got her from was shocked to hear this because 
Polish hens are not known to be great egg layers. They were originated as a show birds. I have other chickens that are winter hearty and a more typical kept chicken breed in our region. I am not an expert in chickens and I still learning about my flock. I would like to think it's because she is very happy here on our hobby farm and she is loved and spoiled. She is so cute.... she follows us everywhere. But now as of almost a week ago, Kura stopped laying eggs. But I have been finding her feathers EVERYWHERE! When we pick her up her feathers fall off.. when she walks a feather here and there fall off, she stands still her feathers are falling off. She does not have any lice or mites... so I was wondering.. IS SHE MALTING?? If she is, how long does malting take? When should I expect her to lay eggs again? We love her! We are trying to be as selfi-sufficient as possible. Planning on eating our chicken when their eggs production stops... But not Kura. She is special to us! She has become our pet. 
Sorry this is a long post!! It turned out to be a long-winded story with a question at the end.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They go through a slight spring molt where they blow their downy feathers from winter and they can slow down a little while different types of feathers grow in and again in Aug/Sept they will do a harder molt and laying slows once again as they slowly start to grow their winter coats in the fall. Just be patient and it will all work out.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Malting ???
*( I don't think that Chickens would make good BEER.)
*Ha-Ha !
*_Moulting_ ? or _Molting_ ?
-ReTIRED-


----------



## backyardFarming (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you Bee! I knew this would be a good forum to join and learn as I go! Your information
is greatly appreciated!


----------

